# 

## marta_zaz

Witajcie, 

Mam pytanko do fachowców i ogólnie Wszystkich zorientowanych.. 

Czy można ściany z betonu komórkowego - 36gr + styro 10cm + siatka i 3 warstwy kleju + grunt i pomalować farbą silikonową - bez nakładania wcześniej warstwy tynku?? 
Słyszałam, że niektórzy TAK robią, niewątpliwie jest to oszczędność, ale czy warto na tym oszczędzać, nie wiem jakie mogą być konsekwencje takiego zastosowania? Albo brak konsekwencji??  Zdrowy styl życia nigdy nie był mocną stroną ludzkości. Jednak to z biegiem lat się zmienia, podobnie jak zmienia się mentalność i przyzwyczajenia ludzkie. W tym momencie na pewno znalazłabym zarówno zagorzałych wielbicieli zdrowego trybu życia jak i jego zdecydowanych przeciwników. Wszyscy są przekonani o swojej racji, postaram się przedstawić punkt widzenia obu stron. 

Jednym z ważniejszych argumentów zwolenników zdrowego stylu życia jest znaczna poprawa stanu zdrowia, naszej wytrzymałości oraz zwiększenie kondycji. Osoby odżywiające się zdrowo i uprawiające jakiś sport znacznie rzadziej chorują na choroby cywilizacyjne, dzięki ćwiczeniom mają większą odporność na wirusy i wszelkiego rodzaju bakterie. Odpowiednie odżywianie wzmacnia organizm i spełnia jego zapotrzebowanie na mikroelementy i makroelementy, a jak wiadomo w dzisiejszych czasach zdrowie jest najważniejsze.

Kontrargumentem, przez który zdecydowana większość ludzi nie decyduje się na prowadzenie takiego stylu życia to niemożliwość jedzenia tego co się lubi, a więc pewien dyskomfort psychiczny. Co za tym idzie wszyscy, którzy tak sądzą, nie mają zamiaru nie korzystać z życia i jego przyjemności, a więc także z dobrego, choć nie zawsze zdrowego jedzenia. Wielu tłumaczy się również tym, iż mimo dalece innego stylu życia ma dobre wyniki badań oraz nie narzeka na zły stan zdrowia. Oczywiście jedzenie tego co się lubi w umiarkowanych ilościach nie jest złe, musimy jednak pamiętać aby z niczym nie przesadzić, wtedy nasz stan zdrowia na pewno ulegnie zdecydowanemu pogorszeniu.



Proszę o Wasze opinie i rady :wink:  


Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam, 
marta_zaz

----------


## skrzypp

też czekam na odpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## r-32

Na mojej ulicy jeden dom tak jest "upiększony".
Widać wszystkie pociągnięcia kleju , a raczej mazy
  (klej jest miałki w odróżnieniu od tynku) .
Malował toto w zeszłym roku wiosną i na razie nie widać , żeby coś tam się działo.
Nie wiem czym malował /silikat ,silikon itd./, ale kolor wszędzie równy .
Sobie bym tak nie zrobił choćby ze względów estetycznych , ale o gustach...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marta_zaz

> Na mojej ulicy jeden dom tak jest "upiększony".
> Widać wszystkie pociągnięcia kleju , a raczej mazy
>   (klej jest miałki w odróżnieniu od tynku) .
> Malował toto w zeszłym roku wiosną i na razie nie widać , żeby coś tam się działo.
> Nie wiem czym malował /silikat ,silikon itd./, ale kolor wszędzie równy .
> Sobie bym tak nie zrobił choćby ze względów estetycznych , ale o gustach...
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Hmm, a czy nie ma tu znaczenia WYKONANIE?? Bo jesli bedzie ladnie wyrownane, wyszlifowana i dopiero pomalowane, to chyba nie ma sie do czego przyczepic??

Pzdr,
m.

----------


## les111

Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby elewacji nie wykończać tynkiem cienkowarstwowym pod wrunkiem że ostatatnia warstwa kleju jest zaciągnięta na tzw gładko

----------


## marta_zaz

> Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby elewacji nie wykończać tynkiem cienkowarstwowym pod wrunkiem że ostatatnia warstwa kleju jest zaciągnięta na tzw gładko Złożenie zamówienia nie zajmuje więcej niż 5 minut i wymaga przedpłaty za pomocą karty kredytowej lub wybranego systemu bankowości internetowej. Gotowe tłumaczenia oraz faktury VAT umieszczane są w panelu klienta. Każde zamówienie premiowane jest punktami lojalnościowymi, które są podstawą do naliczania korzystnych rabatów dla Stałych Klientów.
> 
> Każdy, kto ma w swej rodzinie dzieci, czy to swoje, czy np. rodzeństwa etc., doskonale wie, jak najmłodsi lubią grymasić przy stole i jak ciężko jest namówić ich do jedzenia np.. warzyw. Trudno się dziwić. Dla dzieci, pojęcie „zdrowe odżywianie”, czy „zdrowa żywność” kojarzy się raczej tylko z rozgotowanym szpinakiem, o ile w ogóle mają o czymś takim pojęcie. Dlaczego tak jest? najprawdopodobniej dlatego, że ich najbliższe otoczenie, czyli, w głównej mierze, rodzice, sami ignorują zasady zdrowego odżywiania i jedzą, krótko mówiąc, niezdrowo.
> Moda na zdrowe odżywianie to chyba jedna z najlepszych, jakie mogły się kiedykolwiek pojawić. Ciągle tworzone są nowe zdrowe diety, które, pomimo różnych założeń, co do ich stosowania, mają ten sam cel- poprawić jakość życia stosujących je osób. Zdrowa żywność jest coraz bardziej dostępna; już nawet w supermarketach, między słodyczami, a daniami w słoikach, znajdziemy półki z razową mąką, mlekiem sojowym, czy niesłodzonymi płatkami śniadaniowymi. Ktoś, kto prowadzi zdrowy styl życia, budzi powszechny respekt i zaufanie. Na zdrowy styl życia składają się różne elementy. Decyzja o zmianie swoich dotychczasowych nawyków, szczególnie w dzisiejszych czasach, łatwa nie jest, ale, jak zaraz się okaże, zupełnie niesłusznie. Oczywistym jest, że jedynym sposobem na to, by uniknąć problemu z nadwagą jest zdrowy styl życia, a w nim zawarte jest, przede wszystkim, zdrowe odżywianie. Świadomość tego, że zdrowa żywność nie ma negatywnego wpływu na naszą wagę, jest dość powszechna, ale, mimo to, często się o tym fakcie zapomina. Jak żyje współczesny człowiek? W pośpiechu i stresie, to na pewno. Codzienna gonitwa utrudnia dbanie o zdrowie. Zdrowy styl życia zdaje się dziś być tylko pustym pojęciem, które każdy zna, ale, nawet jeśli nie uważa go za banalne, tak właśnie je traktuje. Jak zdrowo żyć, gdy wszystko naokoło zmusza nas, by wciąż się gdzieś spieszyć? Długie godziny spędzane w pracy, ulice miast kompletnie zakorkowane w godzinach szczytu, hałas… i tak cały czas.


Dzieki za odp. 
Na gladko bedzie na 100% ,bo nasz Wykonawca jest pedantycznie dokladny - o to sie nie obawiam  :wink: 
Jak tylko zrobimy kolorek wrzuce fotki,dla zainteresowanych  :smile: )

Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## pblochu

Zrobić na gładko lub z niewielką fakturką to  żaden problem  - paca styropianowa i cacy   :big grin:  
U mnie w okolicy od kilku lat powszechnie praktykowane
Ale ja tu z innym problemem - może tym razem się uda bo bynajmniej w innym wątku nik ze mną nie chciał gadać    :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
Nie lubią mnie czy co??

W każdym razie sytuacja ma się następująco:
Zacierka z kleju Bolix U Już wiem że w tym roku choćbym się [email protected]#$%^ to się nie wyrobię z wykończeniem na tzn Tip Top
Plany są wielkie - elewacja wykończona farbą sylikonową gdzie nie gdzie  jakiaś okładzina z kamienia lub cegły czy inne tam żony dupersznyty 
I teraz pytanie - jakim to podkładem machnąć aby nie zaliczyć strzału w kolano 
Musi on przetrwać 1 zimę; dać się pomalować farbą sylikonową, oraz musi dać się do niego coś przykleić.
W składzie oferowali mi jakiś podkład Kreisel-a z piaskiem kwarcowym -podobno uniwersalny ??? A może wystarczy po prostu zwykły podkład Bolixa pod tynk a po roku zagruntować tym co w danym miejscu potrzeba?
Naprawdę nie wiem co zrobić - pomożecie?

----------


## EZS

ja mam pomalowane bez tynku
dobrą farbą silikonową caparola
mam od 2 lat i zamierzam mieć długo jeszcze
a co do konsekwencji  - jest tylko jedna - klej jest słabszy, niż tynk i uderzony może odpryskiwać. mam tak w 2 miejscach - jedno to sprawa speca od podbitki, w drugim mam udział własny. poczekam na wiecej, kupię troszkę farby i zamaluję. Nie są to głebokie odpryski   :Wink2:  
co do wyglądu - ładnie wyrównany klej i jest OK, mnie się bardziej podoba, niż tynk. Ale na wszystkie narozniki i bonia wokół okien mam położony tynk też silikonowy i w tym samym kolorze. Jako ozdoba i wzmocnienie punktów newralgicznych   :Lol:  
widok w dzienniku...

----------


## Rezi

> Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby elewacji nie wykończać tynkiem cienkowarstwowym pod wrunkiem że ostatatnia warstwa kleju jest zaciągnięta na tzw gładko


oraz warstwa kleju ma grubość ok 3-5 mm

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Zrobić na gładko lub z niewielką fakturką to  żaden problem  - paca styropianowa i cacy   
> U mnie w okolicy od kilku lat powszechnie praktykowane
> Ale ja tu z innym problemem - może tym razem się uda bo bynajmniej w innym wątku nik ze mną nie chciał gadać       
> Nie lubią mnie czy co??
> 
> W każdym razie sytuacja ma się następująco:
> Zacierka z kleju Bolix U Już wiem że w tym roku choćbym się [email protected]#$%^ to się nie wyrobię z wykończeniem na tzn Tip Top
> Plany są wielkie - elewacja wykończona farbą sylikonową gdzie nie gdzie  jakiaś okładzina z kamienia lub cegły czy inne tam żony dupersznyty 
> I teraz pytanie - jakim to podkładem machnąć aby nie zaliczyć strzału w kolano 
> ...


Podklad z piaskiem zawiera piasek, ale mi się udało, dobre .
Drugie rozwiązanie wydaje sie trafniejsze.
Gdzieś pisało,że farby silikonowe są bardziej paroprzepuszczalne od akrylowych , to i podkład powinien być silikonowy.  :Confused:

----------


## Rezi

dobry grunt wystarczy, byle nie atlas inter coś tam 
polecam Ct17 ceresita

----------


## les111

> Zrobić na gładko lub z niewielką fakturką to  żaden problem  - paca styropianowa i cacy   
> U mnie w okolicy od kilku lat powszechnie praktykowane
> Ale ja tu z innym problemem - może tym razem się uda bo bynajmniej w innym wątku nik ze mną nie chciał gadać       
> Nie lubią mnie czy co??
> 
> W każdym razie sytuacja ma się następująco:
> Zacierka z kleju Bolix U Już wiem że w tym roku choćbym się [email protected]#$%^ to się nie wyrobię z wykończeniem na tzn Tip Top
> Plany są wielkie - elewacja wykończona farbą sylikonową gdzie nie gdzie  jakiaś okładzina z kamienia lub cegły czy inne tam żony dupersznyty 
> I teraz pytanie - jakim to podkładem machnąć aby nie zaliczyć strzału w kolano 
> ...


pomaluj zwykłym podkładem pod tynk w systemie bolixa tak zabezpieczona ściana może przetrwać nie rok ale więcej

----------


## sailor_ro

Aktualnie wykonujemy warstwe zbrojoną na styro i ostatnia warstwa kleju jest gąbkowana,co daje efekt równej ściany i dosyc ciekawej(prawie gładkiej) faktury.
Natomiast malowanie domu gruntem jest ok,ale tylko jesli zakłądamy ze za chwile zrobimy tynk,albo nie przywiazujemy zbytniej uwagi do wygladu sciany.Grunt nie bedzie jednorodny kolorystycznie,tak jak farba.
Osobiście rowniez bede malował domek.

pozdrawiam

----------


## marta_zaz

Tak odnosnie nie mojego zapytania  :Wink2:  
Z tego co wiem - i nie tylko ja tak uwazam - nie musisz niczym gruntowac sciany przed zima, grunt jest miedzy innymi po to aby lepiej zespalal sciane z farba, wiec wydaje sie zbednym gruntowanie scian wykonczonych klejem - klej przetrzyma nie jedna zime - szkoda kasy na grunt i czasu na robote - i tak bedziesz gruntowal przed malowaniem. Wpisz w poniższym formularzu tekst do tłumaczenia a następnie wybierz język źródłowy i docelowy. Nie odpowiadam za wyniki tłumaczeń - tłumacz służy głównie do przedstawienia zarysu tekstu - o co w nim mniej więcej chodzi. Nie tłumaczcie nim zadań szkolnych, listów firmowych itd - do tego proponuję wynająć normalnego tłumacza. A poza tym - uczcie się języków  :smile: 

Translator korzysta między innymi z silników Babelfish i Google. Języki oznaczone jako google zezwalają na tłumaczenie tekstu tylko do 500 znaków - pozostałe języki (w tym polski i angielski) nie mają takich limitów. Translator umożliwia tłumaczenie dowolnego tekstu w różnych kombinacjach językowych. Tłumaczenie polega na wpisaniu lub skopiowaniu tekstu w okno Translatora oraz wskazaniu tekstu źródłowego i oczekiwanego języka przekładu.Aby skopiować tekst z dowolnej aplikacji, zaznacz tekst i prawym przyciskiem wybierz polecenie "Kopiuj", a następnie wskaż kursorem pole tekstowe Translatora i w podobny sposób wybierz polecenie "Wklej". Zamiast wybierania poleceń z menu kontekstowego, możesz wykorzystać skróty klawiszowe Translator oferuje dwa warianty tłumaczenia dostępne w zakładkach "tłumacz elektroniczny" i "tłumacz ". W domyślnie ustawionej zakładce "tłumacz elektroniczny" tekst zostanie przetłumaczony maszynowo w oparciu o wybrany słownik internetowy. Jeśli translatory i słowniki nie spełniają Twoich oczekiwań, wybierz zakładkę tłumacz. Translator obliczy liczbę znaków w tekście i poda najbliższe terminy wykonania profesjonalnego tłumaczenia przez Centrum Tłumaczeń 


Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## pblochu

dzięki wszystkim za rady
marta_zaz  chyba tak zrobię - bo widziałem już nie jeden numer związany ze złym doborem gruntu- stąd moja ostrożność 
Ewentualnie jak będę miał trochę czasu (w co wątpię) pomaluje ściany zabarwionym podkładem Bolix-a pod farbę sylikonową coby obyć się z kolorkiem i oby do wiosny   :big grin:  
Dzięki

----------


## zdrowaWoda

Zastanów się nad tynkiem strukturalnym. Są bardzo ładne struktury nakładanego piasku itp. Wykonanie proste, nawet samemu można nałożyć. U siebie robię tak komin w kuchni i część korytarza. Polecam znaleźć bezpośrednio producenta, wychodzi dużo taniej niż w sklepie. Ja za swoje zapłaciłem 90 zł kubeł, w sklepie kosztuje ok 160 wzwyż.

----------


## marta_zaz

> Zastanów się nad tynkiem strukturalnym. Są bardzo ładne struktury nakładanego piasku itp. Wykonanie proste, nawet samemu można nałożyć. U siebie robię tak komin w kuchni i część korytarza. Polecam znaleźć bezpośrednio producenta, wychodzi dużo taniej niż w sklepie. Ja za swoje zapłaciłem 90 zł kubeł, w sklepie kosztuje ok 160 wzwyż. Translation by ImTranslator provides the most convenient access to the online translation services powered by Google and other machine translation engines for over 50 foreign languages. This translation tool includes online translator, translation dictionary, text-to-speech in a variety of languages, multilingual virtual keyboard, spell checker, Russian decoder, back translation, and email service.
> Free Online Translation 
> ImTranslator Translation service is intended to provide an instant translation of words, phrases and texts in many languages 
> Whenever you need a translation tool to communicate with friends, relatives or business partners, travel abroad, or learn languages, our ImTranslator is always here to assist you.


Chodzi o tynk mozaikowy?? 
To jest na bazie akrylu, takim tynkiem bedziemy robic cokoły, a reszta pomalowana farba.
Kubel kosztuje 90-100 zl, ale wydajnosc jest mala - okolo 1kg/2m. Na dom za duzy koszt. Druga sprawa, samo malowanie warstwy kleju jest duzo latwiejsze, tansze w wykonaniu - zrobimy to sami i ewentualne reperacje tez nie beda tak problematyczne jak przy tynku   :Wink2:  

Dzieki bardzo Wszystkim za odpowiedzi, decyzja podjeta, MALUJEMY KLEJ   :cool: 

Pozdrowienia,
Marta

----------


## pblochu

i słusznie 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## 87anam87

Czy można zamiast tynku tylko pomalować ocieplone ściany??
my sie tez nad tym zastanawialismy podoba mi sie to bo widzialam kilka domow, ja sie tylko zastanawiam czy tego nie jest latwo uszkodzic? podoba mi sie tez bardzo kornik ale to jakies bardzo brudzace jest.

----------


## markowsski

Z tym malowaniem bez tynku to chyba coś nie tak raczej...
Następny pomysł Polaka oszczędnego.Można pomalować już sam styropian po co klej i siatka?
Szanowni Państwo akurat tak się składa iż miałem okazję przez 7 lat mieszkać w Irlandii(wróciłem 3 lata temu)i tam pracowałem w budownictwie,ściślej tylko  ocieplenia.Jako że temat ocieplenie w latach 90 tych na wyspach był tematem tabu(temperatury zimowe są tam 2-3 stopnie poniżej zera) całe szkolenie technologii prowadzili kolesie z firm Weber oraz Sto przysłani z Niemiec.
Proszę mi wierzyć naprawdę naprawdę pracowałem przy wielu budynkach w Dublinie(na początku jako pracownik fizyczny potem jako nadzorujący część technologiczną) np.najwyższy budynek na części Dublin-Talaght.Pracowałem przy układaniu styropianu na sucho-na listwach plastikowych,styropian jest już frezowany i wkłada się go na takie listwy mocowane do ściany.W Polsce mało kto ma o tym pojęcie choć już w Niemczech to normalka.
Wszystko co napisałem powyżej tylko po to by wyjaśnić Państwu iż mam odrobinę pojęcia i praktyki w temacie,a więc do sedna tematu.
Malowanie warstwy kleju która powinna być położona dwukrotnie oczywiście(0,6-1 cm-zależy od firmy i rodzaju kleju),za pierwszym razem zatopiona siatka i najlepiej przejechany na ostro szczotką ryżową(mieliśmy do tego specjalny scratch) aby zwiększyć przyczepność następnej warstwy która jest już położona dokładnie(żadnego szlifowania jedynie gładzona na mokro) tak dokładnie jak to możliwe i zależnie od rodzaju granulatu tynku.Przy grubszym granulacie np 2-2,5mm można sobie pozwolić na mniej staranności.Wszystko to maluje się podkładem gruntującym w kolorze tynku.
I teraz!!!
Tynk jest materiałem wykańczającym!!!O jego właściwościach można sobie poczytać ale kilka z nich-wodoodporny,odporny UV,właściwości termiczne,przy tynkach silikatowych lub pomalowanych farbą silikatową dodatkowo posiada właściwości szybciej odprowadzające wodę ze ściany,właściwości ochronne-tam gdzie pracowałem do wysokości 2m na siatkę dodatkowo nakładało się grubą białą siatkę która miała wzmocnione włókna aby dolne części elewacji narażone na uszkodzenia były mocniejsze-w Polsce chyba nikt tak nie robi hi hi.

Więc jeśli tynk w tej technologii docieplenia jest materiałem finiszowym to klej rzecz jasna nim nie jest..
Tym bardziej że w Polsce zwykle klej jest ten sam do klejenia styropianu co do zatapiania siatki(sic!) więc jakie on może mieć właściwości ochronne dla budynku???
Wystarczy po deszczu przyjrzeć się budynkom gdzie fachowcy wypełnili szpary między płytami styropianu klejem(a nie pianką) widać wtedy mokre zarysy kształtu płyt styropianowych-klej nie jest wodoodporny na Boga!To że nie przepuszcza dużych ilości wody nie znaczy że jest wodoodporny!
Więc przestrzegam tych co pomalowali elewację,4-5 lat w zależności od jakości użytych materiałów,temperatury w zimie i w lecie a zauważycie uszkodzenia i pęknięcia ale czy warto tak ryzykować??

Tych co piszą że słusznie pomalowali klej-proszę nie piszcie bzdur,Polak zawsze mądry po szkodzie!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## marta_zaz

> ja mam pomalowane bez tynku
> dobrą farbą silikonową caparola
> mam od 2 lat i zamierzam mieć długo jeszcze
> a co do konsekwencji  - jest tylko jedna - klej jest słabszy, niż tynk i uderzony może odpryskiwać. mam tak w 2 miejscach - jedno to sprawa speca od podbitki, w drugim mam udział własny. poczekam na wiecej, kupię troszkę farby i zamaluję. Nie są to głebokie odpryski   
> co do wyglądu - ładnie wyrównany klej i jest OK, mnie się bardziej podoba, niż tynk. Ale na wszystkie narozniki i bonia wokół okien mam położony tynk też silikonowy i w tym samym kolorze. Jako ozdoba i wzmocnienie punktów newralgicznych   
> widok w dzienniku...


Czesc EZS, 
lukalam do Twojego dziennika, bardzo ladnie domek wyglada   :big grin:  
Powiedz mi prosze ile razy malowaliscie sciany zewnetrzne ta farba ?? Czy jeden raz wstarczy?? I jesli pamietasz ile macie metrow scian i ile farby poszlo?

Z gory dzieki za odp.   :cool:  
Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## pblochu

*markowsski*
Może i masz racje ale wytłumacz mi jakim cudem u moich rodziców klej zamazany farbą gruntującą przetrwał 12 lat bez skazy 
To jakim cudem trwają tynki cementowe 

Klej na siatce to warstwa nośna 
te ziarenka połączone żywicami to warstwa wykańczająca - może ją zastąpić dowolna inna powłoka w naszym przypadku farba elewacyjna

Rozwiązanie z farbą jest powszechnie od kilku lat stosowane w mojej okolicy i jakoś nikomu jeszcze nic nie odpadło 
Malują 1 raz podkładem i jeden raz docelowo 
Najstarsza elewacja w okolicy ma około 5 lat i nie wygląda gorzej jak tynki z podobnego okresu (przez niektóre elewacje wykończone tynkiem  w okresie dużej wilgotności prześwitują nierówności) Szczerze jak tak patrzę jak niektóre ekipy tynkują to spodnie opadają - siatka wystaje z kleju bo tam tego ledwie 2 mm - Panie i tak struktura przykryje 
Wiem o co ci chodzi klej to i najgorsza lapeta położy na pupcię niemowlaka a żyć z czegoś trzeba Ale 
ZAWSZE MOŻNA ZROBIĆ INACZEJ
A JA TAM SIĘ NIE ZNAM

----------


## markowsski

> *markowsski*
> Może i masz racje ale wytłumacz mi jakim cudem u moich rodziców klej zamazany farbą gruntującą przetrwał 12 lat bez skazy 
> To jakim cudem trwają tynki cementowe 
> ZAWSZE MOŻNA ZROBIĆ INACZEJ
> A JA TAM SIĘ NIE ZNAM


No tak można wszystko tylko..
Każda technologia gwarantuje efekt w jakiego celu została stworzona -w tym przypadku-docieplenie,izolacja przed wodą i wilgocią,jakość,estetyka a przede wszystkim trwałość!!!Jeśli dla ciebie 12 lat to dużo to hmmm....
Musisz zdać sobie sprawę że nie otrzymasz na taki"nie dokończony"system gwarancji-a co wtedy gdy u Ciebie po 2 latach powstaną jakieś wysolenia od wody czy nawet wilgoć wewnątrz???To co widać na zewnątrz to tylko część tej technologi,to jak budynek oddycha i czy został docieplony i hydro zaizolowany takim ociepleniem.Nigdy nie zobaczysz co dzieje się pod klejem na ścianie aż do śladów wewnątrz.Nie potrafię zrozumieć jak można godzić się na takie rozwiązania,pozostawiam temat estetyki.Wolałbym tańsze wykończenie wewnątrz a solidną elewację,btw mam dewizę-nie mam kasy nie zaczynam i tyle w drodze komentarza.Zrobisz jak chcesz-to wolny kraj jest hi hi...

Aaaa...w kwestii tynku tradycyjnego to się nie wypowiem bo to akurat inna bajka i to złe porównanie z Twej strony.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## marek.Bud

markowsski w przypadku stosowanej siatki na elewacji to trza sie trzymac wytycznych i norm ktore tez i  w polsce przewiduja stosowanie siatki podwojnie czy tez np minimum 165 i to nie tylko do wysokosci 2m   :Wink2:

----------


## markowsski

Jasne wszystko zależy od wybranej technologii i firmy.Tam stosowaliśmy nie podwójną tę samą siatkę tylko do wys 2m specjalna grubsza siatka jak się nie mylę to z drobnymi metalowymi włóknami.Dół budynku do wys 2m jest jak pancerz..Dzieciaki nie mają szans nawet z młotkiem hi hi no ale jak ktoś się uprze to i tak zniszczy.Niestety takiej siatki w Polsce nie widziałem,jeśli zapadnie decyzja o takim właśnie dociepleniu mego domu to przywiozę taką z zagranicy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewadora

Witam.
Mnie tez podoba się pomysł z pomalowaniem kleju zatartego na gładko.
Nie z oszczędności - ale dlatego,ze nie lubie tynków ze  strukturą. Do tej pory nie znalazłam gładkiego tynku zewnętrznego . Najdrobniejsze ziarno to chyba 1,5 mm. Mnie sie marzy ściana na zewnątrz gładka jak tynki wewnętrzne ( wydaje mi sie ,że taka struktura powinna się mniej brudzić i ewentualnie łatwiej zmywać).
Może ktoś podpowie jakim tynkiem mozna uzyskać taka gładka ścianę ? Jest to mozliwe?

----------


## fighter1983

> Do tej pory nie znalazłam gładkiego tynku zewnętrznego . Najdrobniejsze ziarno to chyba 1,5 mm.


Ciekawe dlaczego..... 
Producenci po to produkuja te ziarenka i struktury, aby promienie słonca sie na nich rozpraszaly a co za tym idzie - aby elewacja mniej sie nagrzewala, aby zmniejszyc amplitudę temperatur bo to wlasnie przez to pojawiaja sie pajeczynowate pekniecia na gladkich elewacjach, i im ciemniejszy kolor - tym gorzej.
Caparol, STO wprowadzili gładki system: warstwe zbrojącą z siatką zaciągamy ponownie klejem, gruntujemy i malujemy, ale jak to się bedzie zachowywać - czas pokaże.
Minusem jest to, że klej do warstwy zbrojącej dosyć trudno jest wyprowadzić na gładko.

----------


## Rezi

> (0,6-1 cm-zależy od firmy i rodzaju kleju)


proszę wskazać który z producentów przez Pana wskazanych zaleca taką warstwę kleju.
Warstwę podwójna kładzie się właśnie na tynki bez wykończenia strukturalnego, dopuszczalne jest malowanie farbami elewacyjnymi. Bardzo często stosuje się  w przypadku renowacji budowli.




> tam gdzie pracowałem do wysokości 2m na siatkę dodatkowo nakładało się grubą białą siatkę która miała wzmocnione włókna aby dolne części elewacji narażone na uszkodzenia były mocniejsze-w Polsce chyba nikt tak nie robi hi hi.


Coraz częściej stosowane w obiektach użyteczności publicznej oraz blokach. Stosuje się siatkę 2x lub  masę bez cementową np Sto ArmirungPutz 
Armirung jest właśnie masą cienkowarstwową która właśnie można pomalować farbami elewacyjnym.



> Tym bardziej że w Polsce zwykle klej jest ten sam do klejenia styropianu co do zatapiania siatki(sic!) więc jakie on może mieć właściwości ochronne dla budynku???


Zawzyczaj Klej do zbrojenia nadaje się do klejenia styropianu, oczywiście nie każdy klej do klejenia nadaje się do zbrojenia, ale o tym  więc z tym *(sic!)* proszę ostrożnie . Zalecam przeczytanie karty technologicznej kleju STO 



> Niestety takiej siatki w Polsce nie widziałem,jeśli zapadnie decyzja o takim właśnie dociepleniu mego domu to przywiozę taką z zagranicy.


jest do dostania Polsce od ponad 5 lat



> Tych co piszą że słusznie pomalowali klej-proszę nie piszcie bzdur,Polak zawsze mądry po szkodzie!


a powinno się napisać że Polak zawsze przemądrzały po powrocie ?

----------


## marta_zaz

Widze, ze sie ostra dyskusja zawiazala..
A propos nie przemakalnosci, czy np. farba silikonowa nie gwarantuje minimalnego wchalniania wody oraz bardzo dobra paroprzepuszczalnosc??
Z tego co sie orientuje tylko tynki akrylowe sa calkowicie nie przemakalne/nie paroprzepuszczalne - a takiego nie bralismy w ogole pod uwage.
To ze w Angli/Irlandi robia inaczej niz u nas, akurat nie dziwi, bo wiele rzeczy maja odmiennych. Piony kanalizacyjne na zewnatrz budynkow?? U nas sie tak nie robi - hehe. 
A co powiemy ludziom ktorzy przez x lat mieszkali w domach wybudowanych ze zwyklej cegly, bez ocieplenia, tynkow itd? Mieli nie budowac, bo cegla sie rozsypie??

My bedziemy malowac, nie wazne ze w anglii..., beda 3 warstwy kleju, grunt i farba-nastawiam sie na caparol, a cokoly-tynk mozaikowy.

Dzieki za odpowiedzi i kazdemu zycze, aby wystarczylo mu finansow na wszelkie potrzeby budowlane i nie tylko   :Wink2:  

Watek oczywiscie PODTRZYMUJE   :cool:  

Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## markowsski

> Napisał markowsski
> 
> (0,6-1 cm-zależy od firmy i rodzaju kleju)
> 
> 
> Warstwę podwójna kładzie się właśnie na tynki bez wykończenia strukturalnego, dopuszczalne jest malowanie farbami elewacyjnymi. Bardzo często stosuje się  w przypadku renowacji budowli.
> 
> Zawzyczaj Klej do zbrojenia nadaje się do klejenia styropianu, oczywiście nie każdy klej do klejenia nadaje się do zbrojenia


Hmm po takich stwierdzeniach zwłaszcza....*Warstwę podwójna kładzie się właśnie na tynki bez wykończenia strukturalnego, dopuszczalne jest malowanie farbami elewacyjnymi. Bardzo często stosuje się  w przypadku renowacji budowli.* albo te 4000 postów napisał Pan pod wpływem chwili albo...Powtarzam klej użyty do położenia siatki nie jest materiałem finiszowym w tej technologii.Są oczywiście tynki które są malowalne a które kładzie się na siatkę,jest technologia w firmie Weber gdzie na styrodurowy styropian kładzie się metalową rapicę przybijaną kołkami i nawet d0 1,5cm kleju ale zawsze jest warstwa finiszowa-tynk strukturalny czy inny nie ważne-TYNK!!!!A nie klej!
Proponuje zapoznać się z wątkiem i nie pisać bzdur,mowa tu o malowaniu KLEJU-a nie o malowaniu TYNKU-subtelna różnica nieprawdaż??

Co do malowania kleju proponuję wykonać telefon do firmy której materiałów się używa i tam na pewno dostaniemy odpowiedz na to pytanie i na pytanie co z gwarancją na materiał.Nikomu nie trzeba wierzyć-nawet jeśli napisał 4000 postów bo on nie udziela gwarancji na "mądrości" jakie pisze..
Z szacunkiem

Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Rezi

proponuję poczytać forum ze zrozumieniem i przestać czepiać się słówek 



> Proponuje zapoznać się z wątkiem i nie pisać bzdur,mowa tu o malowaniu KLEJU-a nie o malowaniu TYNKU-subtelna różnica nieprawdaż??


Nazwa klej jest tutaj używana potocznie w celu określenia masy do wykonania warstwy zbrojącej.
Warstwę zbrojącą*wykonuje się masą szpachlową*  a nie klejem, często ta sama masa służy do klejenia styropianu. W przesłanym linku wskazałem panu ze masa Sto służy jednocześnie jako klej i jako masa zew do zbrojenia, masa ta na bazie białego cementu dodatkowo zbrojona włóknami. 
Producenci dopuszczają okresowe zagruntowanie masy zbrojącej i pomalowanie jej farbami elewacyjnymi i o to tutaj chodzi- po prostu czasami brakuje kasy na tynk zewnętrzny a ocieplić dom trzeba. 
Powtórzę - dopuszcza się ale nie jest to system i nie użyłem takiego słowa, do tego są masy szpachlowe które do tynków gładkich i to jest warstwa ostateczna ( np ceresit 34 ? )

nadal oczekuję na wskazanie mas BSO dopuszczających grubość kleju 6-10mm

----------


## EZS

> Czesc EZS, 
> lukalam do Twojego dziennika, bardzo ladnie domek wyglada   
> Powiedz mi prosze ile razy malowaliscie sciany zewnetrzne ta farba ?? Czy jeden raz wstarczy?? I jesli pamietasz ile macie metrow scian i ile farby poszlo?
> 
> Z gory dzieki za odp.   
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marta


Metrów coś koło 200
Malowaliśmy raz podkładem Caparola a potem farbą silikonową w tym samym kolorze. Narożniki tynkowane w tym samym kolorze też silikonowym. Ile farby poszło, to już nie pamiętam. Wyliczyła mi panienka w sklepie i nie pomyliła się. Nie ma żadnych prześwitów, farba kryje równo i fajnie się zmywa (w przeciwieństwie do tynku   :Evil:  ). 
Nie wiem, czy to dobre rozwiązanie, czy złe. Wzięłam najlepszą farbę zamiast najtańższego tynku. Cenowo wyszło podobnie. A ja uparłam się na gładką ścianę. Gładki system STO był takim odjazdem cenowym, że odpadłam   :Confused:

----------


## pblochu

*15mm kleju - to technologiczny bełkot* 
15 -20 mm to kładzie się tynku cementowo- wapiennego w 3 warstwach i to nie grubiej bo odpadnie  
Człowieku wiesz o czym Ty  piszesz 
Czekam na link do specyfikacji technicznej lub numer PN- ISO, NB lub  jakiegoś angielskiego bełkota

----------


## markowsski

> *15mm kleju - to technologiczny bełkot* 
> 15 -20 mm to kładzie się tynku cementowo- wapiennego w 3 warstwach i to nie grubiej bo odpadnie  
> Człowieku wiesz o czym Ty  piszesz 
> Czekam na link do specyfikacji technicznej lub numer PN- ISO, NB lub  jakiegoś angielskiego bełkota


Bardzo proszę Panowie  :smile: 
Strona główna http://www.netweber.co.uk/external-w...rtherm-xp.html
 patrz:More Information- Documentation
http://www.netweber.co.uk/uploads/tx.../15010_img.pdf
http://www.netweber.co.uk/uploads/me...r.therm_L2.pdf
http://www.netweber.co.uk/uploads/me...r.therm_M1.pdf

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## pblochu

Zwracam honor 
W pewnym sensie się niedojadaliśmy
Pan opisuje metodę zwaną u nas kiedyś jako ciężka mokra (oczywiście po lekkiej modyfikacji) – odeszło się od niej całkowicie parę lat temu
W Polsce powszechna jest lekka mokra

----------


## markowsski

> Zwracam honor 
> W pewnym sensie się niedojadaliśmy
> Pan opisuje metodę zwaną u nas kiedyś jako ciężka mokra (oczywiście po lekkiej modyfikacji) – odeszło się od niej całkowicie parę lat temu
> W Polsce powszechna jest lekka mokra


Wydaje się po tym co tu poczytałem iż wielu "inwestorów idzie na skróty",przepraszam że użyłem hasła -Polak mądry po szkodzie-nigdy nie myślałem że jakiś angol jest naj...
Forum jest fajne -sam tu zapytałem o kilka spraw o których nie mam pojęcia ale lubię konkrety.Skoro ktoś wydaje 600-900 i więcej tys.na dom,parę stówek na chodnik to  powinien wiedzieć że malując klej robi błąd w oszczędności na tych 900 tysiącach hi hi!!Warstwa 3mm na elewacji to tyle co ..nic http://www.netweber.co.uk/uploads/me...r.therm_M1.pdf .ale jak kto woli.
Wracając do sedna to kilkakrotnie już przejechałem się na rodzimych produktach(takie moje zdanie z autopsji)
Właśnie wg wskazówek z forum  izoluje podjazd w mej aptece,stary wykonany był byle jak.Technologie powielam razy dwa mimo iż producent namawia na tylko raz...Kwestia autopsji i tyle.
Wiesz co zastanawiam się dlaczego ten cyt " jakiegoś angielskiego bełkota" ma się dobrze bo tam temp o wiele wyższe niż u nas a ocieplenia bardziej solidne..
Jak dla mnie -zawsze kupie zamiast Snieżki farbę Para,zamiast materiałów byle coś tam do ociepleń-tylko Sto lub Webera lub Bolixa -nie dla tego bo mam pieniądze tylko dla tego że nie stać mnie na tanie materiały.
Wracając do wątku...
Co do kleju na siatce,można go pomalować ale to tak jak położyć kafle i ich nie zafugować.....
Pozdrawiam!  
_________________

----------


## pblochu

O to się nie zgadzam
Ocieplenia to ja mam 500mm na stropie i od 200 do 250 na ścianie Użyłem materiałów o polepszonym oporze bo posiadam budynek nisko emisyjny
 (ze względu na architekturę nie będzie pasywny) 
Jako klej zastosowałem produkty firmy BOLIX gdyż znam ich wyroby od minimum 12 lat 
Co do anglików - przepraszam ale mam  niechęć wrodzoną i nabytą szczególnie do produktów z branży mechanicznej (języka nie trawię nie lubię - mierzi mnie i już - przepraszam ale tak już mam)
Jakbyś się pytał to nasza technologia nie jest wcale taka zła 
I szwajcarzy pochylali czoło przed naszymi wyrobami 
A co do struktury nie położę jej nigdy  ze względów estetycznych a nie finansowych 
W razie dalszej riposty 
Zawsze można zrobić inaczej - a sens tego stwierdzenia zrozumie tylko ten kto z techniką ma cokolwiek odczynienia i jest w stanie zrozumieć dokumentację techniczną 
Amen
Życzę wszystkim trafnych decyzji 

Uważam że tego typu dyskusje są bardzo potrzebne na tym forum gdyż w pewnym sensie klarują sytuację oraz pokazują możliwe rozwiązania wraz z ich wadami i zaletami
A co do wniosków - to będzie jak zawsze   :big grin:

----------


## Rezi

> Bardzo proszę Panowie 
> Strona główna http://www.netweber.co.uk/external-w...rtherm-xp.html
> Pozdrawiam!


Mówimy o różnych technologiach i innych produktach.   
Dostępne w Polsce kleje webera, sto, caparol, ceresit etc , dopuszczają 4-6 mm - można więcej przy międzywarstwowym gruntowaniu - ale norma wynosi max 4,5 kg/m2 

Jeżeli tynk być docelowo ma być gładki to wskazane jest zastosowanie tynku gładkiego jako warstwy ostatniej ale nigdy to nie będzie 15 mm.
Sto, Relius,  jest o klasę wyżej od Bolix, Weber w Polsce jest poprawny ale to nie jest szczyt.

----------


## Rezi

co do innych spraw, wk....... mnie na maxa gadanie na zasadzie 
" *bo my* w Anglii robiliśmy tak *a wy* w Polsce jesteście za murzynami bo tak już nikt nie robi..." 
ale może się czepiam bo to już takie polskie, świadczące o obyciu londyńskim i zasmakowaniu wielkiego świata

----------


## markowsski

> co do innych spraw, wk....... mnie na maxa gadanie na zasadzie 
> " *bo my* w Anglii robiliśmy tak *a wy* w Polsce jesteście za murzynami bo tak już nikt nie robi..." 
> ale może się czepiam bo to już takie polskie, świadczące o obyciu londyńskim i zasmakowaniu wielkiego świata


Rzezi -czy jak Ci tam,przepraszam ale jesteś zadufanym w swych wyssanych z palca tezach.Nie czytasz tematu-nawet nie czytasz tego jak się rozwija,nikt tu nie pisze że *angole są naj* odżegnałem się od tego a ty odżegnaj się radzę ci od swej fobii iż ktoś inny może mieć rację-a nie *TY*!!
Żegnam psze Pana,przywiązanie do swej ojczyzny wyraża się inaczej-Ty jak dla mnie jesteś oszołomem co lubi dużo pisać a nie ma pojęcia o czym.

Regards(to w tym języku co nie lubisz)
Miłego spłacania domu przez następne 35 lat-ale zawsze to czas na pisanie bzdetów na forum-które bez Ciebie byłoby chyba bardziej proff...
Pa!

----------


## markowsski

*pblochu*
Dziękuje za opinie i było miło podyskutować,pozdrawiam!

----------


## pblochu

*markowsski*

Trzymaj się i rób swoje 
Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## mikolayi

niesmak w ustach  mam.   :Confused:  




> markowsski napisał: 
> (0,6-1 cm-zależy od firmy i rodzaju kleju)







> markowsski napisał: 
> (0,6-1 cm-zależy od firmy i rodzaju kleju) 
> jest technologia w firmie Weber gdzie na styrodurowy styropian kładzie się metalową rapicę przybijaną kołkami i nawet d0 1,5cm *kleju* ale zawsze jest warstwa finiszowa-tynk strukturalny czy inny nie ważne-TYNK!!!!A nie klej!


Panie Markowsski - te półtora centymetra to w końcu klej czy tynk ? Bo mnie się wydaje że to nowy produkt webera spełniający jednocześnie funkcje kleju i tynku w technologii wykonania nawiazujący do metody ciężkiej mokrej

to co Pan tu http://www.netweber.co.uk/uploads/me...r.therm_M1.pdf zacytował na poparcie informacji o 1 cm kleju to własnie ta zmodyfikowana metoda ciężka
Weber pozwala na używanie swoich zapraw zarówno do klejenia płyt jaki i robienia warstwy szpachlowej, pisząc wyraźnie jaka powinna być jej grubość
http://www.netweber.pl/uploads/media...1.KT.05.09.pdf zatem używanie jednej zaprawy do "wszystkiego" to tylko kwestia użycia właściwego produktu.



> Tym bardziej że w Polsce zwykle klej jest ten sam do klejenia styropianu co do zatapiania siatki(sic!)


 Panie Markowsski 
 Nie wypowiadam się na temat umiejętnosci czytania kart specyfikacyjnych przez inwestorów i wykonawców a z tego w prostej linii wynika błędne  stosowanie różnych produktów. NIe z tego ze jesteśmy w Polsce .




> Warstwa 3mm na elewacji to tyle co ..nic


 śmiało podważa Pan technologię wykonania elewacji metodą lekką mokrą.  Być może faktycznie za kilkanaście lat okaże się, że metoda ta jest do niczego ale od kilkunastu lat działa i pewnie jescze teochę podziała

NIe wypowiadam się co do malowania ściany bez tynku ten off jest zamierzony ponieważ i Pan, Panie Markowsski daleko odbiegł od sedna sprawy w swoich wypowiedziach posługując się róznymi przykładami, na temat których teraz się wypowiedziałem. 

A teraz podsumowanie. Moja polonistka w podstawówce kiedys wyrwawszy mnie do odpowiedzi na koniec stwierdziła "Wiesz, że dzwonią, ale nie wiesz w którym kościele". Pan Panie Markowsski powinien wiedzieć, że chodzenie do jednego kościoła nie oznacza automatycznie że wiemy jak brzmią wszystkie dzwony świata

Jesteśmy tu po to żeby dzielić się wiedzą i doświadczeniami ,wyprowadzać się nawzajem z błędów jeśli w nich tkwimy. Pan też przemycił tu nieco mimochodem ciekawe informacje. Ale forma jakiej Pan użył pozostawia wiele do życzenia, zatem życzę Panu  i serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

Pomijając przytyk prywatny pozwolę sobie jednak na wyjaśnienie Panu kwestii które pojmuje Pan błędnie.
*Powtórzę*  podane przez Pana karty technologiczne dotyczą metody ciężkiej mokrej, a rozmowa w tym wątku dotyczy lekkiej mokrej gdzie masę zbrojoną kładzie się do 5 mm . 
Widząc, ze nie do końca zapoznał się Pan z załączoną kartą produktu masy  klejowo szpachlowej Sto Level Uni  - jednej z podstawowych w systemie elewacji firmy STO pozwolę sobie przedstawić to ponownie i odnieść się do niech bezpośrednio. 



> Malowanie warstwy kleju która powinna być położona dwukrotnie oczywiście(0,6-1 cm-zależy od firmy i rodzaju kleju),


Kartę korą pan przedstawił dotyczy innej technologii niż a tym wątku, poniżej wyciąg z karty STO 




> Tym bardziej że w Polsce zwykle klej jest ten sam do klejenia styropianu co do zatapiania siatki(sic!) więc jakie on może mieć właściwości ochronne dla budynku???


Przykład  zastosowania takiego samego kleju do klejenia i zbrojenia jako dowodu na poprawność takiej technologii




> O jego właściwościach można sobie poczytać ale kilka z nich - wodoodporny, odporny UV, właściwości termiczne, przy tynkach silikatowych lub pomalowanych farbą silikatową dodatkowo posiada właściwości szybciej odprowadzające wodę ze ściany,


Raczej tynk silikonowy a nie silikatowy.  Odporność na UV raczej posiadają pigmenty zawarte w tynku , izolacyjność termiczna dla tynków cienkowarstwowych pomijana w obliczeniach



> Więc jeśli tynk w tej technologii docieplenia  jest materiałem finiszowym to klej rzecz jasna nim nie jest.





> Tych co piszą że słusznie pomalowali klej-proszę nie piszcie bzdur,


Napisałem ze takie rozwiązanie jest dopuszczalne przy pomalowaniu farbami elewacyjnymi które zmniejszają chłonność podłoża, zabezpieczają przed UV etc , poniżej opinia doradcy z STO na temat takiego rozwiązania.




> Warstwa 3mm na elewacji to tyle co ..nic


Poniżej wyciąg z karty masy STO Armirungputz ( grupa masy szpachlowe ) której grubość normatywna wynosi  2 mm ( zużycie 3,5 kg  przy gęstości 1,8 kg/dm3 ), technologiczne kładzie się ją w jednej warstwie. Dodatkowo przy tej masie nie trzeba wykonywać dodatkowych  zbrojeń diagonalnych. Masa ta może funkcjonować jak zewnętrza powłoka finisz . Masa wyłącznie pod tynki akrylowe silikonowe i silikatowe.




Do reszty Pana rewelacji dot. technologii się nie odniosę bo zaczyna być niesmacznie.

A tak na marginesie 
Domu nie budowałem na kredyt, nie jestem zadufany i potrafię przyznać się do błędu ,  nie napisałem nigdzie ze angielskiego nie lubię  ale Niemcy biznesowo są mi bliżsi .
Resztę Pana wywodów dot. mojej osoby pomijam bo nie ma Pan możliwości aby mnie w jakikolwiek sposób obrazić ............ i nie oczekuję przeprosin.

----------


## markowsski

Panie Rezi pozwoli Pan że pozostanę przy takiej opinii o Panu jaką wygłosiłem- tym bardziej że jest ich na forum więcej(brak mi czasu na cytaty ale to nie potrzebne przecież,ma Pan tu ciekawa ksywkę hi hi)
Do sedna,jest Pan niesamowicie powierzchownym człekiem,bardziej teoretykiem niż praktykiem(świadczy o tym zacytowany przez Pana list do kolesia ze Sto)
Ani w nim o grubości kleju który chce Pan pomalować ani nie ma w nim imienia i nazwiska tego *kogoś* kto Panu to doradził-w taki śmieszny sposób można udowodnić wiele.Zaświadczam Panu iż każdy przedstawiciel i technolog ze STO najpierw zapytałby Pana czemu nie chce Pan zakończyć technologii tynkiem(na co na pewno mocno by namawiał ) a dopiero pozniej zapytałby ile tego kleju ma Pan na swych sławetnych ścianach(o ile Pan je ma w co wątpię)
Tak czy siak aby nie zanudzać jedno mogę obiecać jak znajdę trochę czasu(Pan ma go wiele umieszczając tyle cytatów-nieczytelne te Pana posty i długie ale zawsze to post więcej) napiszę do STO do tych co mają NAZWISKA i sprawowane tam funkcje i zrobię skan uzyskanej korespondencji.
Póki co pozdrawiam i proszę nie używać słowa -jestem pewien i nie wprowadzać innych w błąd....Tym bardziej że w ty temacie wiedzy ma pan niestety ..niewiele albo sorrki -tyle co *NIC*

Pozdrawiam!I miłego malowania kleju 3mm!!!
 :smile:

----------


## marta_zaz

Oj Panowie,temat idzie nie w tym kierunku co powinien   :Roll:  

Wracajac, klej nie jest ostateczna warstwa, bedzie nia farba, wiec jaka roznica czy np na klej "damy" cekol c35 i pozniej farbe? Przeciez gladz/cekol c35 nie jest tak twarda jak klej, a jej grubosc tez nie bedzie duzo wieksza??
Prosze o konkretne uzasadnienie dlaczego to KLEJ nie moze byc PRZEDOSTATNIA warstwa elewacji?? Ostatnia jest FARBA - i to ona jest paroprzepuszczalna i nienasiakliwa!
Pomijam tutaj wykonanie - ja sie tym martwic nie musze, bo wiem co i jak mam zrobione - prawie wlasnorecznie   :Wink2:  
Chodzi tylko o KONKRET - dlaczego nie?? Nie chce odp. - "klej nie moze byc bo nie, bo to nie jest tynk itd". 
Dzieki   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## mikolayi

> Oj Panowie,temat idzie nie w tym kierunku co powinien   
> 
> Prosze o konkretne uzasadnienie dlaczego to KLEJ nie moze byc PRZEDOSTATNIA warstwa elewacji?? Ostatnia jest FARBA - i to ona jest paroprzepuszczalna i nienasiakliwa!
> Chodzi tylko o KONKRET - dlaczego nie?? Nie chce odp. - "klej nie moze byc bo nie, bo to nie jest tynk itd".
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marta


Panie markowsski autorka wywołała Pana do tablicy. Pan tu jest najlepszym specjalistą więc poprosimy o wykład

----------


## Rezi

Cekol c35 może być warstwą końcowa na elwacji.
pomaluj to dobra farbą silikatową lub silikonową ( Sto, Caparol, Relius )

----------


## marta_zaz

> Cekol c35 może być warstwą końcowa na elwacji.
> pomaluj to dobra farbą silikatową lub silikonową ( Sto, Caparol, Relius )


Tak, wiem ze cekol c35 moze byc koncowa warstwa, zastanawiam sie tylko nad tym dlaczego ten cekol moze byc a klej niby nie? 
Chodzi mi o czysto techniczne uzasadnienie, bo mnie sie wydaje ze klej jest trwardszy niz gladz i tyle..

Dzieki za odp. i pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## markowsski

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> Cekol c35 może być warstwą końcowa na elwacji.
> pomaluj to dobra farbą silikatową lub silikonową ( Sto, Caparol, Relius )
> 
> 
> Tak, wiem ze cekol c35 moze byc koncowa warstwa, zastanawiam sie tylko nad tym dlaczego ten cekol moze byc a klej niby nie? 
> Chodzi mi o czysto techniczne uzasadnienie, bo mnie sie wydaje ze klej jest trwardszy niz gladz i tyle..
> 
> Dzieki za odp. i pozdrawiam


Pani Marto -niejaki Pan Rezi wywołuje w Pani zaufanie bo napisał 4000 postów,rozumiem.Posłużyłbym się  jednak wykładnią firm z jakich materiałów ułożyła sobie Pani elewację w swym przecudnym domku.Jeśli zależy Pani na komforcie użytkowania tego domu -a myślę że tak to proszę nie słuchać a właściwie "poczytywać nikogo z Nas" a zwrócić się do firm które reprezentują Pani elewację-nie wieży Pani w to co przedstawiłem ze strony wiodącego producenta marki Weber więc dalsze przekonywanie Pani nie ma sensu i ...hmm szkoda czasu wszak jesień za płotem niebawem.
Moim skromnym zdaniem wielki to nasz sukces iż takie Pani przemyślenia jak:*Tak, wiem ze cekol c35 moze byc koncowa warstwa, zastanawiam sie tylko nad tym dlaczego ten cekol moze byc a klej niby nie?* 
są i tak nie wątpliwie sukcesem wypocin tego posta..bo miał być sam klej niedawno jeszcze  :smile: 
Więc droga Pani-skoro nie rozumie Pani czemu nie można czegoś zakończyć w połowie jego tworzenia to...z kąd się biorą dzieci hi hi...

Pozdrawiam i bez urazy!
 :smile:

----------


## marta_zaz

> Napisał marta_zaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rezi
> 
> ...


Niesamowicie Pan dowcipny..
Widze, ze nie nadajemy na tych samych falach - "sukces wypocin tego posta" - to mnie ruszylo!
Prosze czytac ze zrozumieniem, nie napisalam ze ostatnia warstwa bedzie CEKOL C35. Klej jest i bedzie - ostatnia warstwa nie mial byc w zadnej wersji!
Ostatnia warstwa, ewentualnie, bedzie FARBA - i pisanie ze klej nie jest wodoszczelny, uv, itd. to dla mnie bzdura, bo te wszystkie funkcje/cechy spelnia DOBRA FARBA.
A z kad sie dzieci biora, to powinien Pan byl mamy zapytac - albo na innym forum poczytac  :Wink2:  

Aaaaa, ilosc postow to nie koniecznie wykladnia wiedzy, sam Pan nazbiera w krotkim czasie SPORO piszac zgryzliwe posty/reposty  :Lol:  

Pzdr,
Marta

----------


## markowsski

Pani Marto!Pani posty dowodzą iż -"domów swych nie powinniśmy budować samemu-lepiej popraktykować u kogoś najpierw"
Wciąż nie rozumiem Pani rozterek,sam tytuł Pani posta jest banalny-nie maluje się kleju-jako wykończenie- bo to nie tynk-a tą formę ocieplenia która Pani wybrała zakańcza właśnie taki produkt jak tynk.
Domaga się Pani wypowiedzi na banalne pytanie.
Odpowiedzi na nie nie ma.Tak jak napisałem on top-pomalujmy styropian-co za różnica w której części technologii którą wybraliśmy ja przerwiemy???

A jak ma być tanie to ..widziałem dziś we Wrocku fajne mieszkania w bloku-może by się nadały dla Pani jak kasy brak???A.. i elewacja już zrobiona-TYNK...!

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Rom-Kon

...nie będę polemizował ale podam taki przykład:

Osiem lat temu (nie mniej a może nawet więcej) położyłem styropian zaciągnięty klejem na siatce... wszystko według technologi... siatka WTAPIANA a nie przypinana (istotny element)... zaszpachlowane klejem Atlasa na dwa razy... na to Cerplast Atlasa... miało to tylko przeżyć pół roku do położenia tynku... Inwestorowi (mojemu znajomemu) zeszło już min. 8 lat! Jeszcze nie położył tynku. Elewacja nie wytrzymała próby czasu... na ścianie wschodniej i południowej (zachodnia częściowo osłonięta) porobiły się spękania.... gęsta siatka spękań! całość jest do ponownego szpachlowania i zastanawiam się czy czasem nie będzie trzeba dawać siatki... ale przez pierwsze dwa lata było wszystko ok. Cemplast niby nadal jest biały, woda niby po elewacji splywa - nie nasiąka ale to wszystko tylko niby... czy porządna farba elewacyjna by pomogła? Czy nie dopuściłaby do destrukcji powierzchni? Na to pytanie nie znam odpowiedzi. Wiem tylko że tynk cienkowarstwowy czy to mineralny czy akrylowy czy też silikonowy chroni warstwę kleju i siatkę przed czynnikami zewnętrznymi. Czy farba chroni na równi z tynkiem?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Koleżanki i Koledzy Forumowicze! *Rezi* "siedzi" w tym interesie i najwyższe technologie ma "obcykane". czasem mamy odmienne zdania bo nie zawsze trzeba strzelać do wróbelka z haubicy - wystarczy wiatrówka ale jeśli chodzi o najwyższą półkę to chylę czoła..... 


...tylko nie wiem co Mu  zrobiły Miśki z Atlasu   :Wink2:   strasznie ich nie lubi   :big grin:

----------


## markowsski

> Koleżanki i Koledzy Forumowicze! *Rezi* "siedzi" w tym interesie i najwyższe technologie ma "obcykane". czasem mamy odmienne zdania bo nie zawsze trzeba strzelać do wróbelka z haubicy - wystarczy wiatrówka ale jeśli chodzi o najwyższą półkę to chylę czoła..... 
> 
> 
> ...tylko nie wiem co Mu  zrobiły Miśki z Atlasu    strasznie ich nie lubi


I to wielki błąd w myśleniu,koleś Rezi napisał 4000 postów-lepszych i gorszych -nie czytałem wszystkich ale nie jest wykształconym INSPEKTOREM BUDOWLANYM,MAGISTREM BUDOWNICTWA czy kimś wykształconym na którego zdaniu w zakresie budownictwa można by się oprzeć.
BTW przypomina mi żuli z ławki w mym mieście co jak się coś dzieje to każdy ma jakaś radę -bo cyt:JA TO JUŻ ROBIŁEM.Gdyby i im dać internet to byliby bardziej fachowi niż ON.
Wolałbym porady typu-napisz do producenta on rozwiąże problem..
Pierdoły-bez urazy-jakie pisze nie maja nic wspólnego z praktyką-teorie mam w necie...
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Rom-Kon

Szanowny Kolego... Pokazałeś że kulturę posiadasz... czas uderzyć na salony...

...z mojej strony to już koniec "polemiki"....

Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego wieczoru a raczej nocy...

----------


## marta_zaz

> Pani Marto!Pani posty dowodzą iż -"domów swych nie powinniśmy budować samemu-lepiej popraktykować u kogoś najpierw"
> Wciąż nie rozumiem Pani rozterek,sam tytuł Pani posta jest banalny-nie maluje się kleju-jako wykończenie- bo to nie tynk-a tą formę ocieplenia która Pani wybrała zakańcza właśnie taki produkt jak tynk.
> Domaga się Pani wypowiedzi na banalne pytanie.
> Odpowiedzi na nie nie ma.Tak jak napisałem on top-pomalujmy styropian-co za różnica w której części technologii którą wybraliśmy ja przerwiemy???
> 
> A jak ma być tanie to ..widziałem dziś we Wrocku fajne mieszkania w bloku-może by się nadały dla Pani jak kasy brak???A.. i elewacja już zrobiona-TYNK...!
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Nie wiem czy rozumie Pan definicje i sens istnienia forum? bo po Panskichpostach wnioskuje ze nie za bardzo!
To, ze nie zgadza sie Pan z czyimis opiniami, pytaniami, odpowiedziami, nie upowaznia Pana do wykpiwania wszystkich wypowiedzi i obrazania ludzi je piszacych.

*Jest Pan bezczelny!* 

Skoro moj post jest tak banalny to po coz sie Pan wypowiada, przy okazji traktujac mnie jak ostatnia kretynke?

Panskie przytyki na temat finansow rowniez sa nie na miejscu, to w jaki sposob kto i co buduje to juz kompletnie nie Panska sprawa i problem !! I nie wiem jakie ma znaczenie, ze Pan nie buduje na kredyt - i co z tego?? bo nie pojmuje?? Lepszy Pan jest od tych ktorzy wzieli kredyt na budowe domu??

Podstawowa sprawa, uczepil sie Pan wersji ze maluje klej i nie ma innej opcji, a moj post mial na celu uwzglednienie wszystkich mozliwych ZA i PRZECIW. Czyz nie umiescilam postu w WYMIANIE DOSWIADCZEN? I tu dochodzimy do sedna - po to jest FORUM - zeby dzielic sie informacjami, doswiadczeniami, radami - moze nie zawsze DOBRYMI, ale te zlosliwe i wredne mozna sobie darowac, bo nie wnosza NIC do tematu/rozwiazania problemow!!! 

Musze Pana rozczarowac, gdyz ostatecznie nasza elewacja bedzie tynk silikonowy i to nie dlatego ze przekonaly mnie Panskie bezczelne "FACHOWE PORADY" ani tez nie dlatego, ze moje dziecko nie bedzie jadlo przez najblizsze pol roku albo i dluzej zeby "wystarczylo" na wykonczenie domu! 
A odnosnie Panskich przytykow, gdybym chciala mieszkac w bloku to tak by bylo.

Pozdrawiam i prosze aby przestal Pan obrazac uzytkownikow tego forum, przynajmniej w moim watku.
Marta

----------


## marta_zaz

> ...nie będę polemizował ale podam taki przykład:
> 
> Osiem lat temu (nie mniej a może nawet więcej) położyłem styropian zaciągnięty klejem na siatce... wszystko według technologi... siatka WTAPIANA a nie przypinana (istotny element)... zaszpachlowane klejem Atlasa na dwa razy... na to Cerplast Atlasa... miało to tylko przeżyć pół roku do położenia tynku... Inwestorowi (mojemu znajomemu) zeszło już min. 8 lat! Jeszcze nie położył tynku. Elewacja nie wytrzymała próby czasu... na ścianie wschodniej i południowej (zachodnia częściowo osłonięta) porobiły się spękania.... gęsta siatka spękań! całość jest do ponownego szpachlowania i zastanawiam się czy czasem nie będzie trzeba dawać siatki... ale przez pierwsze dwa lata było wszystko ok. Cemplast niby nadal jest biały, woda niby po elewacji splywa - nie nasiąka ale to wszystko tylko niby... czy porządna farba elewacyjna by pomogła? Czy nie dopuściłaby do destrukcji powierzchni? Na to pytanie nie znam odpowiedzi. Wiem tylko że tynk cienkowarstwowy czy to mineralny czy akrylowy czy też silikonowy chroni warstwę kleju i siatkę przed czynnikami zewnętrznymi. Czy farba chroni na równi z tynkiem?


Dzieki Rom-Kon, za bardzo rzeczowa odpowiedz, bo na takich wlasnie mi zalezalo   :Wink2:  
Jak juz wspomnialam, my bedziemy klasc tynk silikonowy, ale mysle ze watek moze sie jeszcze "przydac" innym zainteresowanym osobom   :cool:  

Pozdrawiam i dzieki,
Marta

----------


## Rom-Kon

Koleżanko odpuść... psy szczekają a karawana idzie dalej....    :Wink2:  
Bez Troli świat byłby szary i smutny....   :big grin:

----------


## markowsski

Pani wybaczy iż o tak poznej porze zdenerwowałem,cytat powyżej wyjaśnia to o czym próbowałem przekonać powyżej.
Nikogo nie zamierzałem obrazić-jeśli się jednak tak stało to przepraszam-chciałem podkreślić me zaangażowanie w pytanie-na koniec brakło mi juz nerwów i słów..)
Gratuluje wyboru tynku-nawet jeśli moje wypowiedzi tego wyboru nie zgotowały.
Dobranoc

----------


## marta_zaz

> Koleżanko odpuść... psy szczekają a karawana idzie dalej....    
> Bez Troli świat byłby szary i smutny Serwis i Naprawa RTV, bezpłatna konsultacja i naprawy dokonuje doświadczony fachowiec, Naprawa, serwis telewizorów LCD, LED, plazma, kineskopowe, Naprawa wszystkich marek: Samsung, Sharp, Panasonic, Sony, LG i inne, Uczciwość, wieloletnie doświadczenie i fachowość, Bezpłatny dojazd do klienta, Obszar działalności: Wrocław i do 15 km na południe od Wrocławia. 90% napraw odbywa się w ciągu 3 do 24 godzin od zgłoszenia, diagnoza awarii gratis lub 50 zł w przypadku rezygnacji z naprawy. Naprawa wszystkich awarii, M.in. zanik obrazu, niedziałające podświetlenie, niekontrolowane wyłączanie, linie i szumy, problemy z pilotem, uszkodzenia poburzowe itd. Podaj typ telewizora i objawy awarii. Umów się na ten sam lub na następny dzień. Fachowiec dokona naprawy w Twoim domu lub jeśli wolisz przywieź telewizor do warsztatu. Specjalizujemy się w naprawach domowych odbiorników telewizyjnych, zarówno tych starszej daty, jak i najnowszych. Zajmujemy się naprawą telewizorów LCD. Korzystamy z najnowszych urządzeń diagnozujących, dzięki czemu bezbłędnie diagnozujemy przyczynę awarii i szybko ją eliminujemy. Każda zrealizowana przez nas usługa objęta jest gwarancją serwisową. W przypadku awarii telewizora oferujemy naszym Klientom dojazd na miejsce. Na czas prac serwisowych proponujemy telewizor zastępczy. Oferujemy: naprawę sprzętu RTV, naprawę i serwis telewizorów LCD, plazma,  naprawę sprzętu audio-video, kamer, serwis i naprawę aparatów cyfrowych,  naprawę laptopów, notebooków, naprawę monitorów komputerowych. Zajmujemy się serwisem TV. Oferujemy szeroki zakres usług związanych z naprawą telewizorów – w tym także LCD – aparatów i kamer cyfrowych oraz laptopów. Nasza firma działa na rynku serwisów sprzętu elektronicznego od roku 1999. W tym czasie zdobyliśmy nie tylko cenne doświadczenie, ale też pozyskaliśmy grono zadowolonych i stałych Klientów. Wieloletnie doświadczenie i pasja, jaką jest elektronika, pozwalają nam działać szybko i sprawnie. Na przestrzeni lat działalności nasza firma zdobyła certyfikaty zaświadczające o kompetencjach i jakości usług jakie świadczymy. Urządzenia elektroniczne, choć technologicznie zaawansowane, są niezwykle podatne na wszelkiego rodzaju usterki. Doskonale rozumiejąc niedogodności związane z niemożnością korzystania z ulubionego wyposażenia domu, oferujemy kompleksowe usługi serwisowe oraz naprawcze. Jeśli mają Państwo awarię sprzętu RTV. Zajmujemy się także naprawą laptopów oraz serwisem aparatów cyfrowych. Wykonujemy wszelkie prace naprawcze związane z wadliwą elektroniką maszyny.  ....


Hehe, z klasa i humorem  :Wink2:  
Wlasnie w ten sposob chcialam zakonczyc TA "dyskusje"   :cool:  

Dzieki i milej nocy   :big grin:  

P.S.
Panie Markowski - subtelna ironia jest sztuka...
dobranoc

----------


## Rezi

wybaczcie ale zalazł mi za skórę 

"Szanowny" panie markowski cały czas wydawało mi się iż pana podejście do forumowiczów opiera się na swoistej przekorze i leczeniu własnych kompleksów, a pan po prostu jest zwykłym chamem i dupkiem  pieprzącym od rzeczy,  który własne zdanie musi podkreślić szyderczym tonem wobec innych forumowiczów i co najgorsze zabiera się pan za ocenę rzeczy o których nie ma pan *zielonego pojęcia* nie zadając sobie najmniejszego wysiłku aby cokolwiek sprawdzić. 

" Najlepsza miarą tych co mają jest szacunek dla tych co nie mają" więc wytykanie braku pieniędzy ludziom szukającym oszczędności -  proponując zamieszkanie w bloku jest zachowaniem prostaka.

jeżeli chciałby pan zobaczyć efekt mojej pracy zapraszam do galerii może zrozumie pan o czym mówię    LINK 
więc albo zakopie pan toporek wojenny albo czeka nas kolejna ostra wymiana zdania 
a co do mojego wykształcenia to jednak pan jest w błędzie jak zwykle zresztą

----------


## marta_zaz

> wybaczcie ale zalazł mi za skórę 
> 
> "Szanowny" panie markowski cały czas wydawało mi się iż pana podejście do forumowiczów opiera się na swoistej przekorze i leczeniu własnych kompleksów, a pan po prostu jest zwykłym chamem i dupkiem  pieprzącym od rzeczy,  który własne zdanie musi podkreślić szyderczym tonem wobec innych forumowiczów i co najgorsze zabiera się pan za ocenę rzeczy o których nie ma pan *zielonego pojęcia* nie zadając sobie najmniejszego wysiłku aby cokolwiek sprawdzić. 
> 
> " Najlepsza miarą tych co mają jest szacunek dla tych co nie mają" więc wytykanie braku pieniędzy ludziom szukającym oszczędności -  proponując zamieszkanie w bloku jest zachowaniem prostaka.
> 
> jeżeli chciałby pan zobaczyć efekt mojej pracy zapraszam do galerii może zrozumie pan o czym mówię    LINK 
> więc albo zakopie pan toporek wojenny albo czeka nas kolejna ostra wymiana zdania 
> a co do mojego wykształcenia to jednak pan jest w błędzie jak zwykle zresztą


No wlasnie Rezi, mnie tez ten TON wypowiedzi sie nie podoba, ale chyba szkoda czasu...
Troche ubolewam, aczkolwiek do tej pory nie mialam potrzeby, nad brakiem funkcji BAN dla "niesympatycznych" Forumowiczow   :Wink2:  

No i znowu poczulam sie,  deczko urazona...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3615632.htm#3615632
bo jakos tak, wzielam TO "do siebie"   :Roll:  
Ale ze inteligentne kobiety sie, ponoc, nie obrazaja, to zycze dobrej nocy a na koniec retorycznie zapytam...
Po co Pan, Panie Markowski zawital na tym forum?? 
Jesli jakas glebsza trauma - to inny dzial polecam, nie forum muratora a raczej medyczne w ostatecznosci...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marta_zaz

Tutaj tez chcialabym zminic ton wypowiedzi... 
Przyznaje, ze mnie troche ponioslo w poprzednim poscie, to i male przeprosiny wykrzesze..
I chcialabym zeby na tym zakonczyla sie cala ta "zlosliwa opowiesc"...
Zobacz czym się różnią telewizory LCD, LED i Plazmy. Czy warto dopłacać za 3D? Jakie technologie są obecnie stosowane w telewizorach? Jaki telewizor kupić? Wiele osób nie wie na co patrzeć przy wyborze telewizora. Niektórzy chodzą po sklepach i przyglądają się wyświetlanym obrazom, inni z kolei czytają recenzje użytkowników i specyfikacje sprzętu. Jeszcze inni wolą poprosić o poradę sprzedawcę. Wszystkie te wysiłki okażą się jednak zbyteczne, jeśli ani recenzje, ani sprzedawca nie dadzą nam odpowiedzi na pytanie "jaki telewizor będzie najlepszy do mojego domu?" Zanim zaczniemy dopasowywać parametry, powinniśmy się zastanowić, jaki telewizor kupić. Jest w czym wybierać, gdyż na sklepowych półkach znajdziemy ekrany plazmowe, LCD, LED, OLED, CRT, projektory DLP oraz nowoczesne telewizory laserowe Już na samym początku można wykluczyć CRT do oglądania telewizji, gdyż zajmują dużo miejsca, a przy tym nie są zbyt energooszczędne. Dodatkowo wydzielają dość dużą ilość szkodliwego promieniowania, przez co niszczą wzrok szybciej niż inne ekrany. Oczywiście, te dzisiaj już archaiczne telewizory mają również kilka zalet w porównaniu z bardziej nowoczesnymi rozwiązaniami. Są to: najszerszy kąt widzenia bez utraty jasności oraz największa liczba odcieni prezentowanych kolorów.
Projektory DLP są ciekawym rozwiązaniem. Obraz przechodzi płynnie z częstotliwością 60 Hz. Niestety, póki co nie jest on jeszcze dostatecznie zadowalający. Największy problem sprawia projektorom wyświetlanie czarnego koloru, wydaje się on szary i rozmyty. Być może technologia zostanie jeszcze dopracowana, ale obecnie, jeśli tylko zależy nam na jakości, lepiej zwrócić się w stronę bardziej klasycznych konstrukcji.
Ekran plazmowy, Wynaleziony w 1964 roku ekran plazmowy charakteryzował się lepszą ostrością obrazu i wymogiem mniejszej częstotliwości jego odświeżania, jednak pod koniec lat 70. wyparty przez udoskonaloną wówczas technologię produkcji ekranów kineskopowych. Sprzedaż pierwszych telewizorów plazmowych rozpoczęła firma Pioneer w roku 1997, a rozwój tej technologii wyhamowany został w latach 2004 - 2005 przez tańsze ekrany LCD. Zasada działania wyświetlaczy plazmowych. W miniaturowych komorach znajduje się mieszanina gazów szlachetnych (najczęściej neon i ksenon) w stanie plazmy. Gazy te po zjonizowaniu emitują fotony światła ultrafioletowego, które po spotkaniu z wastwą luminoforu (podobnie, jak w ekranach CRT), otrzymują postać światła widzialnego przez ludzkie oko. Podobnie jak w innych technologiach, za wyświetlanie pełnej gamy barw odpowiadają umieszczone na matrycy ekranu kolorowe punkty luminoforu: czerwony, zielony, niebieski.

Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------

